# RCS In Cold Water?



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

My parents are ticked off that i keep raising their electric bill with my other aquarium, but i got a 10 gallon that im gonna set it up. Well my dad said no heater on the ten gallon.


So is it okay if i keep red cherry shrimp in the 10 gallon with water temps at about 68-70ish. Will this affect breeding or no? I plan to keep moss,java fern,crypt and anubias. Also will the temps affect this to? Lighting will be 15w for all day like 12 hrs


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

Also if the get shipped in from someones tank and they are kept a 78ish will they die even if i try to lower the temp slowly?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Since the weather has cooled, my temp has dropped from 78 to 74, no probs with RCS. If you keep a glass lid (or plastic wrap) on the tank as a cover, it will hold in the warmth from the light very efficiently (I do this on my picotope) in a small tank.

If someone with warmer water ships you shrimp (or fish) you just acclimate them the same old way by floating the bag for a few minutes. Then toss 'em in and let 'em go.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

How will the plants do in such cold water?


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone else here, that is a shrimp expert.... can u answer this?


----------



## kvntran (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm no expert but I have heard that people have kept them at 67 and they seemed ok. I'm not sure if they will breed though.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

as long as the water params are stable RCS will be fine. They will reproduce slower as their metabolism will slow down also.


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

This is my first winter with shrimp, but so far my unheated tanks are doing OK. I have two 2.5 gallon tanks with red cherry shrimp and java moss, they get to about 64 degrees at night. The shrimp are juveniles, I don't know if they will breed at lower temps yet. I have a 10 gallon with zebra danios and white clouds, along with java fern and java moss, also unheated. The plants seem fine. I am not sure it is possible to kill java fern...


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow amazing. I actually set up the ten gallon and then it cracked so im waiting to get another one. =/


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Actually I have been keeping my RCS in my basement for the last 6 months and it is pretty cold down there. I was able to keep them down there at 64 degrees with no problem. Even the new borns survived and to this day they still are breeding. I'm not saying you should do this but I think they should be fine in 68-70 degrees. In all, they are pretty hardy shrimp I would say!


----------



## cainm13 (Apr 27, 2008)

You should be fine. Plants and RCS at around your temps will be ok.
I've done some extremes, way way way lower and they RCS still breeding, slow but breeds.
Not gonna mention the temp 'cus (PETA'll be all over me).


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

cainm13 said:


> Not gonna mention the temp 'cus (PETA'll be all over me).


LOL


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I keep my room at 70 degrees or so. Bathroom stays around that temp. On my bathroom tanks I keep the lights on 24/7 so it probably adds some heat. Dunno what will happen when its 20 degrees at night outside but I'll see.

So far in 70 degrees shrimps are berried, so they will get it on with Barry White music, woohoo!!!

-Gordon


----------

